# lumaca vs chiocciola



## gams

Buongiorno!

Qual è la differenza tra una lumaca e una chiocciola?

Grazie in anticipo!

gams


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gams 

Da un punto di vista scientifico, puoi trovare qui la differenza tra le due: "Chiocciola o lumaca?"

Nel quotidiano, "lumaca" e "chiocciola" sono praticamente sinonimi


----------



## luway

Concordo, aggiungerei solo che anche nel quotidiano se vediamo una lumaca senza 'chiocciola' la chiameremmo appunto lumaca, e non chiocciola 
(ovvero: colloquialmente tutte quelle dotate di guscio/casetta/chicciola (conchiglia) le sentirai spesso chiamare indifferentemente lumache o chiocciole, mentre quelle che ne sono sprovviste solo lumache)


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, diciamo che però si dovrebbe essere più precisi, perché la lumaca è senza conchiglia, mentre la chiocciola è con la conchiglia. Anche colloquialmente, però, si tende a dare il nome giusto. Ad es.: mi piacciono molto le chiocciole in umido (non si direbbe mai: le lumache in umido).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Cosimo  

Certo che nel contesto culinario si parla di "lumache" e non di "chiocciole", così come nel  contesto scientifico si parla di "mollusco" o "gasteropode" ... ma non leggo ambiti specifici nella domanda di Gams e, nel quotidiano (non solo colloquialmente) se vedo una chiocciola, penso: "Toh, che bella lumachina" o, se vedo una lumaca, penso "Ma che bella chiocciolina!"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

mmh... è un ragionamento per antifrasi o ti viene naturale?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Cosimo  

Perché antifrasi?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Nel senso che una è chiocciola, ma la chiami lumaca; l'altra è lumaca, ma la chiami chiocciola... se non è antifrasi questa


----------



## Anja.Ann

Cosimo,  perdonami, ma continuo a pensare di non avere usato nessuna antifrasi 

"Antifrasi"


----------



## ABI_666

Io ho sempre sentito "lumache" anche quando ci si riferisce al cibo.

"Ti piace la pasta con le lumache?"
"Pizza alle lumache" (letto più volte nei menù, e non ho mai visto "pizza alle chiocciole")
"Non ho mai mangiato le lumache, mi fanno senso!"

Poi magari è solo un caso, o un regionalismo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Abi 

Quindi vuoi dire che sei d'accordo con quanto ho scritto nel mio post # 5?


----------



## ABI_666

Sì, a parte questo:

<<_nel quotidiano (non solo colloquialmente) se vedo una chiocciola, penso:  "Toh, che bella lumachina" o, se vedo una lumaca, penso "Ma che bella  chiocciolina!"_>>

A me viene naturale pensare "lumaca" in entrambi i casi


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, va bene, ho capito  ... voleva solo essere una banale esemplificazione per dire che, personalmente, uso "chiocchiola" e "lumaca" come sinonimi ... quando le incontro in campagna


----------



## whi

gams said:


> Qual è la differenza tra una lumaca e una chiocciola?


l'uso comune, generalmente accettato, fa di "lumaca" un iperonimo che comprende due iponimi: "chiocciola" e "limaccia"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

è importante però sapere il nome specifico dell'animale, quando lo vedi. Poi lo puoi chiamare anche Gianni, nella solitudine della tua fervida mente 

@ (chiocciola! ) Anja.Ann: Antifrasi= enunciato che esprime una cosa significandone ironicamente l'opposto. Facevo una battuta sul fatto che tu chiamavi lumache le chiocciole, e chiocciole le lumache, quindi un'antifrasi (ossia un opposto ironico, visto che in questo caso l'opposto dell'una è l'altra, poiché in questo contesto stiamo parlando delle loro differenze). Lo so, quando le analizzi le battute non fanno più ridere (sopra tutto quelle sciocche come le mie )


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, ho capito, Cosimo ... l'ambivalenza!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Esatto... capirai perché ho scelto lettere e non l'accademia per comici


----------



## pizzi

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1950892&highlight=limaccia

Se ne è parlato anche qui  con la notevolissima invenzione della _scala a lumaca_


----------



## superfood99

Potete leggervi anche questo articolo: Lumache di terra: un alimento dietetico ad alto valore nutritivo


----------

